# H a n n o v e r



## ticale (24. Oktober 2011)

Bevor ich wieder Spikereifen aufziehen muß und gaz alleine unterwegs bin, noch ein paar letzte Touren? Wer hat Bock?? 

Wir sind meist zu viert unterwegs. Ziele sind im Norden Hannovers der Stelinger Berg mit seinem kleinen, aber feinen Bike Parcours (hohes Roll In, ein Drop, paar nette Sprünge=Spass), der Deister und ev. auch der Benther Berg... Mo., Mi. und Do. sowie am Wochenende passt eig. immer, wer noch Kids und Jugendliche bei sich hat, die ihre Räder fit machen möchten, oder wer unter 28 Jahren alt ist und sich angesprochen fühlt, hier https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lang...eit-eV-Jugendfahrradwerkstatt/270569789635825 vorbei schauen... 

Grüße Basti


----------



## Hr.Boots (19. November 2011)

hey ticale ....

hab mir grad nen Fully gekauft und such Leute die öfters die Hügeliege Gegend von Hannover unsicher machen. 
Also wenn ihr Bock auf wen neues habt, komm gerne mal mit....

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticale (19. November 2011)

Okay, wann gehts los..?


----------



## Hr.Boots (19. November 2011)

gute Frage... kommt aufs wetter druff an. kann halt auch immer nur sonntags und montags.

evtl. am 4.12. vorher is bei mir no time


----------



## ticale (20. November 2011)

Dann halten wir das mal fest, ich wär dabei..!

Wo wäre die Frage, für neues bin ich auf jeden Fall zu begeistern, werd wahrscheinlich kein Hardtail bis dahin haben, also wenns passt am besten Deister oder so.


----------



## reflux (6. Dezember 2011)

endlich mal hanoveraner


----------



## ticale (6. Dezember 2011)

Ja gut, ne? Hab gestern ne Tour gemacht und mich fast mit 'nem Wildschwein duelliert, ist aber nix passiert... meine Kondition ist defekt, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





wer hat bock das kollektiv zu verändern, morgen vielleicht??


----------



## reflux (6. Dezember 2011)

leider bis 15uhr immer auf arbeit
und dann lohnt es schon nicht mehr 
vlt. am wochenende, wenn es nicht nass ist


----------



## ticale (7. Dezember 2011)

Muß am WE immer durcharbeiten :/ - Veranstaltungstechniker... Vielleicht nach Feierabend mal für n Stündchen nach Misburg oder so ? Ansonsten ist im januar erstmal nix mehr am WE


----------



## reflux (8. Dezember 2011)

was habt ihr denn alle für räder?in misburg war ich noch nie, fahre immer benther/gerdener und dann deister


----------



## ticale (8. Dezember 2011)

Bergamont Big Air 6.9 mit flachen Spank Spike 777 Lenker, und Nokian 2,6" Reifen, sowie Butterweichem schnellem Setup bei den Federelementen bissal DH tauglicher gemacht und n Dirtbike...

Fahr da auch wenn ich mal Zeit hab, könn wir gerne hin solange es noch nicht total matschig oder gefroren ist, meine Kondition ist nur nicht mehr so top mehr als 3 Abfahrten im Deister (Annaturm/Nordmansturm) werd ich wohl nicht packen.

Bremsen müssten mal gewartet werden aber ich würde damit fahren oder wenn ich mein 4X/Enduro Hardtail fertig kriege damit oder mit dem Kona meiner Frau.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (1. Januar 2012)

wieviele Hannoveraner_innen gibt es denn jetzt hier eigentlich?
also wirklich leute, die in hannover starten und dann ggf. benther berg/gerdener berg/deister fahren


----------



## ticale (1. Januar 2012)

glaube der thread ist einfach untergegangen oder die jahreszeit passt net...


----------



## reflux (1. Januar 2012)

deshalb belebe ich ihn ;-)


----------



## matzinski (2. Januar 2012)

Es gibt schon eine Menge Hannoveraner, die Biken gehen. Viele starten auch in Hannover. Entweder per Bike oder per S-Bahn.

Die Leuts posten aber eher hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490221, weil der Deister nun mal DAS Bikerevier der Hannoveraner ist


----------



## reflux (3. Januar 2012)

ich hab da schon so oft gepostet in bezug auf nen abfahrt in hannover und noch nie eine antwort bekommen
dann versuch ich es ab jetzt wieder


----------



## matzinski (3. Januar 2012)

Es gibt z.B. die Sonntags-Frühschicht. Treffpunkt ist zwar immer im Benther Berg, aber ein Teil der Frühschicht kommt aus Hannover und fährt auch von dort mit dem Bike los. Da kannst du dich gern anschließen.
Außerdem ist die S-Bahn Samstags und Sonntags ab 11:00 rappelvoll mit Bikern aus Hannover. 
Soweit ich weiß, fahren auch die "Radikalen" immer einmal die Woche abends 'ne Benther / Gehrdener Berg - Runde. Die starten z. großen Teil auch in Hannover. Kontakt: http://www.freieradikale-hannover.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (3. Januar 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Es gibt z.B. die Sonntags-Frühschicht. Treffpunkt ist zwar immer im Benther Berg, aber ein Teil der Frühschicht kommt aus Hannover und fährt auch von dort mit dem Bike los. Da kannst du dich gern anschließen.
> Außerdem ist die S-Bahn Samstags und Sonntags ab 11:00 rappelvoll mit Bikern aus Hannover.
> Soweit ich weiß, fahren auch die "Radikalen" immer einmal die Woche abends 'ne Benther / Gehrdener Berg - Runde. Die starten z. großen Teil auch in Hannover. Kontakt: http://www.freieradikale-hannover.de




mit der bahn fahre ich nicht ;-)
wann genau ist denn der der treffpunkt?
bentherberg ist ja keine distanz aus linden bzw. eh mein weg


----------



## Power-Valve (4. Januar 2012)

die RADikalen sind auch oefter im Benther und Gehrdener unterwegs, im Winter allerdings nur auf Zuruf... Am Wochenende dann eher im Deister.

Also meld dich ruhig...

LG
Uwe


----------

